# Rena XP2 leaking HELP!!!



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I dread the monthly sponge cleaning in my Rena XP2. It is really hard to get the lid sitting correctly afterwards. 

What usually happens is a slow but steady leak out of the spot where the electrical cord fits into the lid. Normally, I can get it seated correctly after a couple of tries, but today, I've been working on it for three hours. I'm ready to head out to PetSmart to buy a HOB but I can't help thinking there must be a simple fix.

The rubber gasket that's inside the lid edge seems pliable and is not damaged. I've tried every configuration of basket and media stacking that I can think of just in case there is one precise way. It's still leaking.

The filter is one year old and I bought it new when I set up the 45 gallon tank it's on.

Does anyone else have an XP filter with this problem? What did/do you do to fix it.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

lube it with some silicone grease or I use petroleum jelly around the quick release helps and the lid

search on this forum you will find the solution


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I searched before I posted and didn't find anything. 

Petroleum jelly deteriorates rubber so I won't try that. 

The quick release is not where the problem occurs. Are you saying specifically that after you lubed the quick release on your XP the leaking from the electrical cord opening stopped? Or is this a generic suggestion of a possible fix?

Sorry if I sound blunt or agitated but I need to get this fixed before the stores closed or get out to buy a replacement.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

silicone where it leaks ?


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Did that work for yours? No other leaks started elsewhere? Did you apply it inside? Outside? Both?

Wouldn't I have to make sure everything is dry before applying any silicone? (i.e. not a fix I can do right now but could do if I got a replacement filter for a few days?)


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

no.. the water comes out from the quick release and goes into the "lid"
when the lid is full of water, the water will come out from the little hole where the power cord is.

lube where the o-ring on the quick release meets the lid will stop the "small" leak that leads into the lid
hope that helps

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/lf-rena-xp3-quick-release-valve-36505/

water starts to accumulate in the lid and will come out from the hole.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. Ill try that.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> silicone where it leaks ?


Silicone the hole will only make the water accumulate in the lid.
It doesn't solve the problem of the leak.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

That link you posted was really helpful. Thanks for taking the time to do that.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I lube the lid where the quick release goes in.

I have five xp3 and some are quite old.
They don't leak.
Sometimes water do accumulate in the lid but only some.
I will drain it out when I clean the xp3 and change the fine filter pads.
They leaked before (when I was a noob, and thought it was caused by the lid not fitting properly)
I just kinda wipe the two holes where the quick release goes in with old clothes and lube there.

Eheim is the best but do leak from the power cord too if the quick release is not working properly.

Hope it helps.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

That helps a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

If water is coming out where the electrical cord is, you can lube it like others have said or change the two small o-rings on the quick connect valve. Try flipping the o-rings inside out or visit a hardware store and find a similar size. I got my o-rings from Lordco (because they sell them individually) for 50cents each and it worked fine for me whenever I needed a replacement (I remember getting the o-ring that was just slightly smaller). Good luck.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, some of my xp must be five years old and I lube them with petroleum jelly occasionally.
I have never changed the o-rings.

I just kept my eyes on the canister filter for a day or two after I open them for cleaning.
No need to lube it everytime.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

This exact leaking issue happened to my XP filters in the past, simply changing the o-ring on the quick connect out and intakes and my problem went away.

You can look into the following link if you have not have a chance to~ 
Filstar Repairs and Replacements


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

This is what I hate with Rena XPs, and won't buy one again. My XP2 developed a leak after 3 years of using it.

I bought an Eheim Classic the same time I bought my XP2 about 9 years ago and still running like a tank not a single problem I had.

Buying a spare part of XPs is also worth buying a brand new one, unless somebody here give you the part for less.

I hope you sort this things out.

Cheers!


----------

